# Need Help- Beef Brisket



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

So my folks are coming to visit and my father has requested a beef brisket to be smoked, I have yet to do one. What seasoning/method/time spent should I do? Ofcourse I will be searching the web for some of these answers but I wanted to ask you guys as well. I will purchase the brisket from Costco, I have a UDS and use lump charcoal, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just saw a show that was about BBQ And the one comment that realy stuck out about brisguet was s-l-o-w which would mean also lower heat. Good luck. Let the carving begin. :EAT: :\Ou:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I smoke a lot of brisket. First off, don't buy from Costco. I love their meats, but they don't sell packers--only flats. The point or deckle is the best part of the brisket and helps keeps the flat moist. So buy a full packer at Sams or Walmart.

Here's a foolproof recipe and technique for your first brisket. Over time you can tweak it to get the consistency, tenderness, and flavor where you want it. But this will get you 95% of the way there on your first cook. Here's the rub:

•	1 Cup C&H Sugar 
•	1 Cup Non-Iodized Table Salt 
•	½ Cup Brown Sugar (Dried out lightly by exposing on cookie sheet room temp. several hours, or slightly warmed 
•	5 Tablespoons + 1 Teaspoons Chili Powder 
•	2 Tablespoons + 2 Teaspoons Ground Cumin 
•	4 Teaspoons Accent
•	4 Teaspoons Cayenne Pepper 
•	4 Teaspoons Black Pepper freshly ground (important) 
•	4 Teaspoons Garlic Powder 
•	4 Teaspoons Onion Powder 

Mix rub ingredients together and store in a shaker (like an old seasoning bottle).

1.	Remove that Walmart packer brisket from the cryovac and rinse in cool water; pat dry with paper towels.
2.	Trim the fat cap to a uniform quarter inch thick.
3.	Wet brisket with Worcestershire sauce, rubbing to cover.
4.	Sprinkle all meat surfaces with rub. How much? Imagine you’re seasoning a steak and apply as much as you think would be required.
5.	In a UDS, place fat side down. The fat will act as a shield against the direct heat.
6.	Smoke 8-10 hours at 225 – 250 degrees to an internal temp of 165 – 170 degrees.
7.	Wrap brisket in HD foil, add a cup of beef stock to the foil, and place meat-side down. Seal foil and return to smoker until it reaches an internal temp of 200.
a.	You can insert an instant-read thermometer through the foil and it should go in easily like through butter.
8.	Remove from smoker and place foil in a cooler where the heat will hold it for hours (I’ve held one up to five hours and it was still piping hot).
9.	When ready to serve. Separate point from flat. Slice flat against the grain thick enough so that it remains in slices, one quarter or one half inch thick.
10.	For the point, you can slice it, chop it, or cube it, re-season, and return to the smoker for several more hours to render more of the fat. Burnt ends are killer.

Let me know how it turns out. A good brisket is by far my favorite BBQ.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

As for what kind of wood to use, I like oak and pecan. Or mesquite gives a good flavor too, but it has a stronger flavor.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm that looks good
With my UDS I can offset the charcoal grate and the meat to opposite sides, I have read bad things about smoking with the fat side down.

I found this http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10707 that I would like to try, I have all the ingredients now for it. And looks really good.

Good to know about Costco, what about WinCo? they always seem to have a good price on their brisket meat. Seen a ton of info for steps 7&8 , but you added adding beef stock, interesting.

I want to try both, yours and the Dr pepper Brisket. I also have been looking at getting this http://www.lowes.com/pd_190449-95393-MF ... facetInfo= or this http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Leisure-3 ... roduct_top or http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.as ... nav=&s=1to better control the smoking, especially brisket.

I did do 2 turkeys on saturday, the most moist turkey ever, I love smoking meats more and more as I do more meat. I have the pork shoulder down to a science, time for another challenge


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh I usually use hickory, but I will get some oak and pecan for brisket, I have heard that is one of the best combos to use for smoking. 

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Your UDS is better than those cookers you listed.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I get my Brisket from Fresh Market. it has a good fat cap and nice points (costco is not good for brisket). I never hear of someone cooking it fat down... always fat up because the fat is what basts the meat. I do 8 to 10 hours at 200-220 and i used to use sugar rubs on mine but lately i have been switching to more savory. Good luck. If you can smoke a brisket the rest is all easy!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Any possibility of sharing the no sugar rub you like best?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> I never hear of someone cooking it fat down... always fat up because the fat is what basts the meat.


Read Paul Kirk, Ray Lampe, Myron Mixon, Chris Lilly, etc. Go to some comps and talk to the guys who are winning. The last time I heard someone make this claim was probably 10+ years ago.

I cooked 50 lbs of brisket a couple weeks ago. The two briskets on the bottom were fat down, the two on the top were fat up. And I rotated them part way through.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know who any of those people are. I don't read about bbq, i just do it. Sorry Yonni for not answering about the savory rub. Here is what i do and it changes almost every time. Amounts are to the taste of the user.

Kosher salt base
paparika, celery seed, onion powder, cumin, garlic and mustard powder. The mustard powder gives it a little kick and some good tang. I also heat it up once in awhile with pepper flakes or some other pepper powder. 
Not much help i'm sure. Sorry


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay Gumbo I am trying your rub, better be good! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo that rub was a hit!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo! That looks good. Do I see sauage?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks outstanding!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> I smoke a lot of brisket. First off, don't buy from Costco. I love their meats, but they don't sell packers--only flats. The point or deckle is the best part of the brisket and helps keeps the flat moist. So buy a full packer at Sams or Walmart.
> 
> Here's a foolproof recipe and technique for your first brisket. Over time you can tweak it to get the consistency, tenderness, and flavor where you want it. But this will get you 95% of the way there on your first cook. Here's the rub:
> 
> ...


Last week I did 2 points and 2 flats this way. The only thing I did differnet was add a little AMESPHOS to the beef stock in step 7.

It was really good.


----------

